# comme le sceau d’un entre-soi aristocratique



## alex2409

Bonjour,

je dois traduire "ENTRE-SOI" en italien, et bien que je comprenne le sens, je ne trouve pas de traduction adéquate. 

Quelqu'un aurait une idée?Merci


----------



## Necsus

Ciao. Il contesto?


----------



## alex2409

Necsus said:


> Ciao. Il contesto?


Si tratta di un documentario sul caffè, in un momento dove si parla che bere il caffè è riservato agli aristocratici

«  comme le sceau d’un entre-soi aristocratique »


----------



## lorenzos

In attesa di altre proposte:
- come sigillo di un aristocratico inter eos;
- sigillando un'aristocratico star per sé.


----------



## Necsus

Questa la definizione del Larousse:
"Situation de personnes qui choisissent de vivre dans leur microcosme (social, politique, etc.) en évitant les contacts avec ceux qui n'en font pas partie".
Ti propongo "il sigillo di un'esclusività aristocratica".


----------



## alex2409

lorenzos said:


> In attesa di altre proposte:
> - come sigillo di un aristocratico inter eos;
> - sigillando un'aristocratico star per sé.


Grazie mille!



Necsus said:


> Questa la definizione del Larousse:
> "Situation de personnes qui choisissent de vivre dans leur microcosme (social, politique, etc.) en évitant les contacts avec ceux qui n'en font pas partie".
> Ti propongo "il sigillo di un'esclusività aristocratica".


Grazie!


----------



## Aliph

Come il marchio esclusivo di una casta aristocratica/ di un microcosmo aristocratico.


----------

